# How has your view of the LGBT community changed over time?



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

I'm going to start off by saying I have no intention whatsoever of creating a flame war thread, so please just share your story and comment nicely on each other's posts if you wish.

So, how has your view changed? For me, greatly. Growing up with my dad, he's always told me gay is bad, gay is gross, etc, so I grew accustomed to those opinions and was against everything LGBT. He has told me several times, however, he is much more tolerable of lesbians over gays, as "girls are pretty, so I could understand them. But gay guys? Whaat?". For many years, up until I was 8, I had been that way. Then, I had my own source of internet browsing. Discovered some stuff, LGBT stuff, and my opinion slowly began to change. I eventually became bi, as I am now. With my dad, I still act the same way toward the LGBT community as I did when I was younger. Now, I'm just neutral. I don't support it, I'm not against it, just in the middle.


----------



## radical6 (May 30, 2016)

AS A BISEXUAL I HATE BISEXUALS


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 30, 2016)

I used to hate gays/lesbians, but I started to form my own opinion on it and I am mostly neutral on it, but I do not like when people in the LGBT community feel they need to make a show of themselves when they show affection in public...


----------



## Corrie (May 30, 2016)

I used to think people were faking it to be different and special. Looooool what an idiot I was wow.


----------



## Jarrad (May 30, 2016)

I grew up in northern England so I had a pretty typical view on homosexuality for a northerner. They made me feel uncomfortable and I thought that it was really odd. 

Then I moved to a city in England which is known as the "gay capital" of the country, and thus my views on it changed as I grew up here. I don't see anything wrong with homosexuality at all.


----------



## chaicow (May 30, 2016)

I am indifferent towards the LGBT community. I don't love them or hate them. I do however dislike it when radical members of the LGBT community complain about random minor issues about being LGBT or how they have to express themselves so openly. The world isn't just made up of the LGBT community and every one regardless of their sexual orientation has problems.


----------



## Jarrad (May 30, 2016)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> I used to hate gays/lesbians, but I started to form my own opinion on it and I am mostly neutral on it, but *I do not like when people in the LGBT community feel they need to make a show of themselves when they show affection in public...*



How so? Do you care to explain?

I think any sort of affection that's too intimate in public makes me feel uncomfortable, regardless of people's genders or sexualities. 

Do you dislike LGBT people showing affection because of the fact that they're LGBT?


----------



## Trundle (May 30, 2016)

I try to be accepting of everyone whether or not they have differences from me. We are all just people. What bothers me is people who think they are entitled to things because of race, gender, sexuality, etc. It's the type of thinking that perpetuates division and hate rather than solves it.


----------



## Llust (May 30, 2016)

i dont think i was even exposed to the idea of other sexuality coming into play until i was maybe twelve? it was never a topic that was brought up in school, tv shows (at least the shows ive seen), and i know my parents look down upon anyone who isn't straight.  i didnt hate them to begin with, and i dont hate them now


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 30, 2016)

I didn't know it was a thing until I was around nine, and I didn't have a positive or negative opinion about it. Around 12/13 I first noticed I was attracted to girls and came out as a lesbian at 15. At first I was overexcited about the community, but after spending time online and in my school's GSA, I find a lot of people really embarrassing and irritating.


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 30, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> I'm going to start off by saying I have no intention whatsoever of creating a flame war thread.


Thats gonna happen and you know it



Seriously, my dad grew me up with saying stuff, not super bad stuff, but things like "gays shouldnt marry" and "being gay is weird" and ect, but when I grew up and knew it is more normal now, and my dad opinion is bad.
I'm completely straight but I have some gay friends and I feel like thats more normal, but when I was younger I thought more like him (like younger kids do).


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 30, 2016)

I used to be homophobic honestly, but I have homophobic parents.
Now I have gay friends and I support them.


----------



## f11 (May 31, 2016)

Gay people disgust me...jk I've never been a homophobe/transphobe and never will be. I was raised with by my siblings and parents who always taught me open mindedness.


----------



## Bowie (May 31, 2016)

Honestly? I'm so gay I could be lesbian. Never felt any different.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 31, 2016)

The community IS ironically very biphobic ans transphobic.

It's not unusual for me to hear something along the lines of...
"Bisexuals are greedy and need to pick a side."
"Bisexuals have so many to choose from so they're naturally unfaithful."
"Lesbian trans women are just men trying to invade lesbian spaces."


It's very disgusting. We as a community have a long way to go ourselves first if we expect others to follow.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 31, 2016)

LGBT IS BAD!!!111


obviously kidding...
Ever since i was raised my parents didn't ever told me things like "Men should marry Women" and stuff like that
They always had been teaching me to respect everyone around
Through, everyone in school and many other places they like calling them "F*gs" "Homosexuals/Gay*even through those aren't insults" :s


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 31, 2016)

At first I didn't really care, but then I met my Physics teacher. I didn't know that he was gay until he got married over summer break. I was really excited for him because he was one of those really funny, cool teachers (I almost confused him for a student on the first day of class because he looked young and was wearing a hoodie). I couldn't really imagine him being tied down to a woman and now I know why.


----------



## Red Cat (May 31, 2016)

It hasn't really changed much. I used to think gay people were really weird and then as I grew up, I learned that they are just like the rest of us. I've never been against same-sex marriage though; people can do whatever the hell they want.


----------



## Bwazey (May 31, 2016)

I was raised by religious parents who weren't necessarily a fan of anything LGBT. But as I grew up, I realized I had gay friends (aND WHOA they weren't bad) and I accepted them for who they were. I realized it wasn't a choice and it's not anything I should have looked at from a negative standpoint. Eventually I stopped being such a homophobe and now I'm a homo what are the odds.


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (May 31, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> It hasn't really changed much. I used to think gay people were really weird and then as I grew up, I learned that they are just like the rest of us. I've never been against same-sex marriage though; people can do whatever the hell they want.



Ironically the one gay teacher in my school is really annoying and irresponsible


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 31, 2016)

I've always had more of a problem with people that mock/insult LGBT people for as far back as I can remember tbh.

though I don't really engage with the community itself (I mean I do have some friends online that fall in the LGBT spectrum, but I wouldn't consider that really "engaging"), but I imagine its the same as any other. a mix of good and bad elements, but of course the bad not being sexual/gender identity


that said, I don't think I really had to put any serious personal thought into it myself until one of my online friends told me about them being trans. serious personal thought taking not even 2 seconds to just be "ok" about it, and for us to each carry on as normal


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (May 31, 2016)

Jarrad said:


> How so? Do you care to explain?
> I think any sort of affection that's too intimate in public makes me feel uncomfortable, regardless of people's genders or sexualities.
> Do you dislike LGBT people showing affection because of the fact that they're LGBT?


Wow, way to blow this out of proportion.

I do not like when members of the LGBT community want to full-on make out in public. This goes for anyone actually. Keep that in the bedroom!
That has nothing to do with it. It is okay to show affection for those you love in public, but there is a limit for how much you really should show.


----------



## piichinu (May 31, 2016)

when i was little i thought gay men were somewhat gross coz a gay pride parade was on tv and they were in speedos/underwear and it was icky to me i guess

now i just view lgbt as normal and just a sexuality nbd 
i myself am asexual and either bi or homoromantic sooo


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

I haven't really been transphobic or homophobic, but I have been uninformed. I have always known that gay people existed (I have two uncles who are/have been in same gender relationships and it hasn't been weird really?) but with trans people... uh.. yeah idk I wasn't very informed when I was like 11. Lmao.

I've identified as aroace and trans for a long time now. But in my "early days" or w/e i should call it I cared a lot more about the community than i do now. now it's no big deal honestly. 

one thing that has changed now tho is that i have become a lot more annoyed by the transphobia in many parts of the community. when i was like 12 i thought most lgbtq+ people were at least okay people when it comes to transphobia, sexism and even homophobia, but now i know that that's not the case. lol.,..


----------



## focus (May 31, 2016)

i never really cared oops
i mean i dont care what ur gender/sexuality is just dont be a dick


----------



## Cudon (May 31, 2016)

My opinion on LGBT hasnt changed much at all really. I've always been accepting towards other sexualities and such due to my parents never really bringing up much homophobia. However overall I'm pretty indifferent towards LGBT cuz it doesn't really affect me much. It's a shame that the LGBT-community is at times rather toxic towards other LGBT-members and "cis" people.


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> My opinion on LGBT hasnt changed much at all really. I've always been accepting towards other sexualities and such due to my parents never really bringing up much homophobia. However overall I'm pretty indifferent towards LGBT cuz it doesn't really affect me much. It's a shame that the LGBT-community is at times rather toxic towards other LGBT-members and "cis" people.



what do you mean "cis" people....... do you believe in thr cisphobe bus.,..


----------



## focus (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> what do you mean "cis" people....... do you believe in thr cisphobe bus.,..



i dont but i think dinomates means how some of them act superior to cis/straight people lol (im looking at u tumblr)


----------



## Cudon (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> what do you mean "cis" people....... do you believe in thr cisphobe bus.,..


I just don't like the word cis so I put it into airquotes. And yeah focus is right. I don't get it how some LGBT ppl act superior while asking for respect at the same time.


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

bc cis ppl are really oppressed by a tumblr meme ....

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/down-with-cis


----------



## focus (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> bc cis ppl are really oppressed by a tumblr meme ....
> 
> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/down-with-cis



ive never even heard of that meme lol no some people seerriioousssllyy like to believe their a god of some sort compared to the rest bc they're a biromantic graysexual demiboy like chill breh


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

focus said:


> ive never even heard of that meme lol no some people seerriioousssllyy like to believe their a god of some sort compared to the rest bc they're a biromantic graysexual demiboy like chill breh



those are individuals within the community. imo it's unfair to judge the entire community based on just a few individuals (who don't even do it like you all seem to think) but lmao Alright


----------



## focus (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> those are individuals within the community. imo it's unfair to judge the entire community based on just a few individuals (who don't even do it like you all seem to think) but lmao Alright



never said all of them did that i literally said "SOME PEOPLE" but ok whatever


----------



## piichinu (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> those are individuals within the community. imo it's unfair to judge the entire community based on just a few individuals (who don't even do it like you all seem to think) but lmao Alright



nobody was "judging" anything, coming from a member of tumblr and the lgbt community lol (+from what i understood from the convo). theyre not wrong about the fact that some ppl do act like that, i guess you havent seen it happen before, but i dunno, its pretty hard to deny it from what ive seen. sure its not oppression but it still happens. just like with almost everything (ex.: feminists) there are radical people. no need to pretend they dont exist/have no effect on anything.


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

focus said:


> never said all of them did that i literally said "SOME PEOPLE" but ok whatever



no but still they are so few that even mentioning them is really weird imo?? like it would be like if i started talking about some trans hating group that consists of 10 ppl when i talked about cis ppl in general. but whatevr. it's just really annoying how whenever someone starts talking about lgbtq+ and acceptance other ppl have to come in and be like "UM we need to tlak about 'special snowflakes' on tumblr!!"

anyways something i dislike about cis ppl is how you all literally murder us, bully us into suicide, make it illegal for us to use the right bathroom in certain places, discriminate us etc but yeah definitely i get that you all are offended by down w the cis meme it's really hurtful and not at all a joke based on stuff anti-sjw bloggers have written about The Horrible Trans People.......,

- - - Post Merge - - -



shiida said:


> nobody was "judging" anything, coming from a member of tumblr and the lgbt community lol (+from what i understood from the convo). theyre not wrong about the fact that some ppl do act like that, i guess you havent seen it happen before, but i dunno, its pretty hard to deny it from what ive seen. sure its not oppression but it still happens. just like with almost everything (ex.: feminists) there are radical people. no need to pretend they dont exist/have no effect on anything.



sure those ppl exist but it's not fair that they're always brought up in discussions like this. and imo that's not close to as bad as transphobia since it's usually people hating people who hate them (like, hating the ppl who oppress u is not as bad as being the person oppressing ppl.)


----------



## piichinu (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> sure those ppl exist but it's not fair that they're always brought up in discussions like this. and imo that's not close to as bad as transphobia since it's usually people hating people who hate them (like, hating the ppl who oppress u is not as bad as being the person oppressing ppl.)



i dont like when radicals are brought up for things that i believe in either, but it happens all the time and i dont think dinomates was judging the community as a whole, probs just expressing their annoyance in the issue. i understand that, since there is a certain group of people i dislike given their behavior with my culture/people of my ethnicity, but i dont like..act like an ******* about it. and yea the memes and jokes abt cis people are ok, i dont rly find them funny or upsetting personally (neutral) and theyre not offensive imo, however when people seriously post about their hate of cis people its just really annoying and cringy...like sometimes i have to read it over 3 times to see if they were being serious or not lmao. i guess wat im saying is they need to express their "hate" in a different way? instead of just being like "if youre cis you [something extreme and irrational]," maybe say smth like, "im uncomfortable around cis people because of what they do to people like me." thats how i do it for the thing i mentioned earlier. idk if that makes sense tho.


----------



## focus (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> anyways something i dislike about cis ppl is how you all literally murder us, bully us into suicide, make it illegal for us to use the right bathroom in certain places, discriminate us etc but yeah definitely i get that you all are offended by down w the cis meme it's really hurtful and not at all a joke based on stuff anti-sjw bloggers have written about The Horrible Trans People.......,



lol good one but i wasnt talking about lgbtqa+ people in general like come on i wasnt oppressing anyone or anything you need to chill for a sec


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 31, 2016)

i believe, and will probably always believe, that lgbt is abnormal

aside from that i dont treat or regard them any differently.


----------



## Envy (May 31, 2016)

I can't say I've changed much. I grew up absolutely despising when groups of people were treated lesser in any way for no reason. This was deeply ingrained in me, and it was very much inclusive of gay people (I did not know much of anything about transgender people until later). I remember distinctly needing to ask myself why so many people saw being gay as wrong because I just couldn't see it.

This was all long before I knew _I_ was non-straight.

People being transgender, I never saw as wrong, but I've had to progress a little bit on the subject.


----------



## cornimer (May 31, 2016)

When I was younger, I was never against it but was somewhat uncomfortable with is. Like if I saw a gay person on TV, I'd be like "Mom is he....gay....oh, he is? Okay..." When I got older I had more of a neutral stance and it didn't bother me anymore. Then, when I learned that I fall somewhere under the LGBT+ umbrella, I started being all like "Yes, a gay couple on TV! Good job producers!" because I wanted to support these people who have something in common with me. Now talking to/meeting people with different sexual orientations and gender identities is completely normal for me and I'm obviously very comfortable with it. I consider it normal for someone to be LGBT+.


----------



## Cudon (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> anyways something i dislike about cis ppl is how you all literally murder us, bully us into suicide, make it illegal for us to use the right bathroom in certain places, discriminate us etc but yeah definitely i get that you all are offended by down w the cis meme it's really hurtful and not at all a joke based on stuff anti-sjw bloggers have written about The Horrible Trans People.......,


I'm pretty sure nobody said that they were offended at memes or offended in the first place? Also aren't you doing the same ''generalizing a whole group based on some bad apples''-thing now? Is it on purpose or? Cuz you know.. Very few cis people actually go around murdering others.


----------



## Melchoir (May 31, 2016)

lmao, as a very queer pans person, my view of the community is that we're all fab. I love us.


----------



## Reindeer (May 31, 2016)

If people are that way, then I'm fine with it. I just get annoyed when they rub it in your face constantly, as if their entire personality depends on them being gay/bi/trans/whatever. I don't constantly remind people of my sexuality or gender identity, so when they do I think they need to shut the **** up.

The same goes for people with mental disorders, or people that feel superior for being vegan or having an electric car or something else. They need to become their own person instead of using specific things they have or do to win status or pity.

And that's been my stance on it for years now.


----------



## ellarella (May 31, 2016)

i grew up with a gay uncle and a family full of variety and openminded people, so my views on lgbt stuff hasn't really changed at all throughout my life. i've learned a lot about it over the years, but i don't really think i've had any radical changes in my views of lgbt stuff, or the community itself.


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 31, 2016)

I never cared, and I still don't. I'm not concerned with these types of things.


----------



## Mints (May 31, 2016)

Ahhh I guess as a child I wasn't really open to that kind of thing, I wasn't really focused on the topic as I am now. I honestly didn't care what people did, but I did seem to find it pretty weird. But now, I totally support it!!!


----------



## Minties (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> those are individuals within the community. imo it's unfair to judge the entire community based on just a few individuals (who don't even do it like you all seem to think) but lmao Alright





lencurryboy said:


> no but still they are so few that even mentioning them is really weird imo?? like it would be like if i started talking about some trans hating group that consists of 10 ppl when i talked about cis ppl in general. but whatevr. it's just really annoying how whenever someone starts talking about lgbtq+ and acceptance other ppl have to come in and be like "UM we need to tlak about 'special snowflakes' on tumblr!!"
> 
> anyways something i dislike about cis ppl is how you all literally murder us, bully us into suicide, make it illegal for us to use the right bathroom in certain places, discriminate us etc but yeah definitely i get that you all are offended by down w the cis meme it's really hurtful and not at all a joke based on stuff anti-sjw bloggers have written about The Horrible Trans People.......,
> 
> ...



Those two quotes are literally direct contradictions.

>Don't generalise the trans community based on a few individuals
>Generalises the cis community based on a few individuals

Your attitude is pretty toxic. I've met plenty of trans people on here and irl that don't have this attitude and don't always have to express how victimised they feel every 5 seconds. There's hatred on both sides from both groups. 

There's also a ****load of support if you actually wanted it, but if this is your view, then you clearly don't. I will continue to provide my support and love to my trans, cis, whatever they identify as friends and you can continue to be hateful. 

----

My view of the LGBTQ+ community has shifted dramatically since I was a teenager. I came out to my parents as bi when I was 14 back in 2004 and my dad really wasn't happy. Told me it was disgusting and made fun of me, calling me a lesbian, his mother (my grandmother) was even worse about it. My mum accepted me no issue. Now the actual acceptance of bisexual people is what really has ruined my view of LGBTQ+. 11 years later, I'm still bisexual and had no issue being in LGBTQ+ clubs or being around people that have accepted it until recent years. Now I've been told that I'm straight passing, so I can't possibly know any discrimination. I've been told that my sexuality doesn't really "count" because I'm still attracted to partners of the opposite sex that would make me "straight". The LGBTQ+ community doesn't want me, but neither does the straight community, so I'm left on the middle island called "other" with the rest of the bisexual people. That's why I've chosen to abandon the community as a whole and simply be on my own.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 31, 2016)

I started realizing I wasn't heterosexual at around 7 or 8 and started questioning my gender around 10 and my Mom has always been pretty pro-LGBTQA+ so I've never really had a negative view, although when I was younger I did have a lot of misconceptions and stereotypes just based on ignorance?? But I never hated anyone, and I've learned that these stereotypes aren't true over the years, and now I'm proud of the LGBTQA+ community


----------



## Trundle (May 31, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> i believe, and will probably always believe, that lgbt is abnormal
> 
> aside from that i dont treat or regard them any differently.



I mean, this is actually a very rational point of view considering that humans evolved for the means of reproduction. Obviously we are not just incredibly simple mammals now, but to argue for whether or not lgbt+ is abnormal or not you would have to go into nature vs. nurture. But there is no point going into that on here, of course.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 31, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> If people are that way, then I'm fine with it. I just get annoyed when they rub it in your face constantly, as if their entire personality depends on them being gay/bi/trans/whatever. I don't constantly remind people of my sexuality or gender identity, so when they do I think they need to shut the **** up.
> 
> The same goes for people with mental disorders, or people that feel superior for being vegan or having an electric car or something else. They need to become their own person instead of using specific things they have or do to win status or pity.
> 
> And that's been my stance on it for years now.


It may be that you don't feel the need to rub it in peoples faces because no one ever goes out of their way to ignore the existence of people who aren't LGBTQA+. Any time you turn on the TV, there are plenty of straight and cisgender people, and it's just accepted as the norm. Where as LGBTQA+ people are rarely shown on TV, and when they do, it's usually a big deal and not treated as a casual thing. Things are getting better, but many LGBTQA+ people feel the need to be very loud because otherwise people will sweep us under the rug. I mean, in general, there have rarely been more than 20 bisexual characters on TV at a time, as an example, where as almost every of the thousands and thousands of TV shows airing have many heterosexual people in them. Being loud is how we've made so much progress, and people are going to continue to do that until we have equal rights.

The same goes for mentally ill people, people tend to forget we exist and so taking some pride in our experiences helps us. Although I do agree with you on elitist vegans, being vegan or vegetarian is a very personal choice and it can often cost a lot of extra money or resources that people don't have easy access to, and making people feel bad for how they eat isn't cool.

Anyways, not trying to start an argument, just some food for thought based on my own experiences!


----------



## Miii (May 31, 2016)

I felt attraction towards the same gender as early as the age of five, so I've never looked down on people who feel the same. In fact, I didn't know it was out of the ordinary to feel that way (because I never talked about it) until I was in middle school and other people started coming out as gay or bisexual and I started thinking about what I identified with best.

I remember hearing the word "lesbian" for the first time when I was 10 because someone asked me if I was one because I accidentally touched my friends boob playing tag lol I was confused so I just said no, assuming it was something bad xD

So my opinion hasn't changed at all.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 31, 2016)

BingoTheElf said:


> I mean, this is actually a very rational point of view considering that humans evolved for the means of reproduction. Obviously we are not just incredibly simple mammals now, but to argue for whether or not lgbt+ is abnormal or not you would have to go into nature vs. nurture. But there is no point going into that on here, of course.



right. if being gay was the norm then we wouldnt exist...not in our current form anyway. same when a man is born into a woman's body. somethings just gone wrong somewhere. doesnt mean lgbt ppl are subhumans or anything


----------



## Reindeer (May 31, 2016)

Buttonsy said:


> Any time you turn on the TV, there are plenty of straight and cisgender people, and it's just accepted as the norm. Where as LGBTQA+ people are rarely shown on TV, and when they do, it's usually a big deal and not treated as a casual thing.


My country (the Netherlands) has a lot of gay people that appear on TV and radio all the time (e.g. Paul de Leeuw, Gerard Joling, Barry Paf). Nobody bats an eye at it, and a lot of them are actually more successful than their straight cisgendered colleagues.

To the rest of your post:
If it's activism, I don't mind them talking about it. That serves a purpose. I'm talking about the ones that seem to think that such things make them somehow more special or pitiable than others. It doesn't.


----------



## Melchoir (May 31, 2016)

Yo, it kinda makes me mad when y'all argue that we shouldn't build our entire personalities around the fact that we're queer. Maybe we focus on it so much because in the media, we're pretty much invisible. We shouldn't have to demand representation. We exist, and the media should acknowledge that, and introduce well-written, developed characters who are also a part of the LGBT+ community into their TV shows, films and comics. 

Maybe if we didn't have your sexuality or gender identity s**t all over from the minute we came out then we wouldn't be so angry, but until you have faced the same experiences with negative stereotypes, tired tropes, harassment from strangers, probing questions, erasure of your identity to name a few things, then I don't really think you have a say on our community. Queer people are out here getting killed because of who we are and you think it's harmless for you to say you don't 'agree with our lifestyle'? There's nothing to agree with. And if there is something to disagree over, then I damn well disagree with the straight lifestyle, which apparently hinges on y'all being mad when we make out in public, get married, or.. uh... dare to exist.


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2016)

Tumblr and the support thread on here ruined my impression of the LGBT community. It feels like if your views aren't identical to everyone else's then they have a reason to flame you, even if you identify as one of them. Like *Minties*, I keep to myself instead. 

I have however been immersed in writing LGBT fiction for a decade and making films for four, and that's about as involved as I'm going to get. It's something hugely important to me but expressing my opinions through creative work is more appealing for me than arguing with people.


----------



## Corrie (May 31, 2016)

I feel like everyone is waaaay too oversensitive over sexuality and gender, regardless of what you identify as. Nobody is any different than anyone and nobody should be shunned for being whatever. Why can't everyone just look at a person for who they are, personality wise, instead of if they are a boy, gay, straight, female, bi, ace, whatever. Who cares?


----------



## Miii (May 31, 2016)

Melchoir said:


> Yo, it kinda makes me mad when y'all argue that we shouldn't build our entire personalities around the fact that we're queer. Maybe we focus on it so much because in the media, we're pretty much invisible. We shouldn't have to demand representation. We exist, and the media should acknowledge that, and introduce well-written, developed characters who are also a part of the LGBT+ community into their TV shows, films and comics.
> 
> Maybe if we didn't have your sexuality or gender identity s**t all over from the minute we came out then we wouldn't be so angry, but until you have faced the same experiences with negative stereotypes, tired tropes, harassment from strangers, probing questions, erasure of your identity to name a few things, then I don't really think you have a say on our community. Queer people are out here getting killed because of who we are and you think it's harmless for you to say you don't 'agree with our lifestyle'? There's nothing to agree with. And if there is something to disagree over, then I damn well disagree with the straight lifestyle, which apparently hinges on y'all being mad when we make out in public, get married, or.. uh... dare to exist.



I have to disagree with a few points you made here. As far as the media goes, you certainly aren't invisible. There are plenty of smart, funny, lovable LGBT characters in shows, movies and comics in a variety of genres. That being said, writers should have the freedom to introduce whichever characters they want into their stories. Who they introduce is up to them and how they choose to develop their plot (as character introduction can drastically affect the direction the story takes) and it doesn't revolve entirely around what straight fans might like. Demanding that LGBT characters be present is a bit much. 

In addition, you saying straight people shouldn't disagree with your lifestyle, then turning around and saying that if they do, you disagree with their straight lifestyle is hypocritical, and devalues your opinion and any good points you make. I agree that straight people shouldn't tell you how to live your life, but keep your argument neutral, keep your emotions in check and people will be more likely to listen to you.


----------



## Melchoir (May 31, 2016)

Miii said:


> I have to disagree with a few points you made here. As far as the media goes, you certainly aren't invisible. There are plenty of smart, funny, lovable LGBT characters in shows, movies and comics in a variety of genres. That being said, writers should have the freedom to introduce whichever characters they want into their stories. Who they introduce is up to them and how they choose to write their stories (as character introduction always drastically affects the plot) and it doesn't revolve entirely around what straight fans might like. Demanding that LGBT characters be present is a bit much.
> 
> In addition, you saying straight people shouldn't disagree with your lifestyle, then turning around and saying that if they do, you disagree with their straight lifestyle is hypocritical, and devalues your opinion and any good points you make. I agree that straight people shouldn't tell you how to live your life, but keep your argument neutral, keep your emotions in check and people will be more likely to listen to you.



My final comment about disagreeing with the 'straight lifestyle' was sarcastic. Also, people don't listen to us regardless of whether we keep our emotions 'in check', and seeing as this is a pretty emotional topic, seeing as it centres around our actual identities, I don't feel it is my job to remain neutral. People debate whether my sexuality is real. Has a straight person ever had their sexuality questioned or undermined? I don't think so. People tell me that my sexuality is 'just a phase'. Has a straight person ever been told that they are 'just experimenting' or that they'll 'come around soon'. I've been told I am disgusting, I've been told I'm going to hell, I've lost friends because they found out 'what I was'. 

LGBT+ people are murdered every day for simply existing, and yet you are asking me to keep my argument neutral. When straight people stop committing hate crimes, murdering us, harassing us, sexualising us, undermining us... Then I can remain neutral. Until then, I will demand more representation, more LGBT+ leads, more advocacy and activism, more safe spaces, more inclusion.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 31, 2016)

Melchoir said:


> Queer people are out here getting killed because of who we are and you think it's harmless for you to say you don't 'agree with our lifestyle'?



o boy i was wondering if u live in uganda or russia or somewhere

>england

ok......


----------



## Melchoir (May 31, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> o boy i was wondering if u live in uganda or russia or somewhere
> 
> >england
> 
> ok......



The fact that people are getting killed in those countries highlights the issues faced by queer people across the globe. I'm fighting for the rights of queer people everywhere, not just in England, where, might I add, homophobia is still an issue despite gay marriage being legalised.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 31, 2016)

so let me get this straight, u want to highlight just how special and different u are....

in order to not be treated differently


----------



## Corrie (May 31, 2016)

Melchoir said:


> The fact that people are getting killed in those countries highlights the issues faced by queer people across the globe. I'm fighting for the rights of queer people everywhere, not just in England, where, might I add, homophobia is still an issue despite gay marriage being legalised.



My parents always comment about how they are annoyed of "hearing about gay people" and honestly, it is sad that anyone who isn't of "the norm" have to constantly fight to be treated the same way. Why do people freak out about anyone who isn't a cis/straight person? It is ******** as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Melchoir (May 31, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> so let me get this straight, u want to highlight just how special and different u are....
> 
> in order to not be treated differently



I want to have equal representation and the same rights as straight people do _across the globe_ in order not to be treated differently.


----------



## piichinu (May 31, 2016)

Melchoir said:


> People debate whether my sexuality is real. Has a straight person ever had their sexuality questioned or undermined? I don't think so. People tell me that my sexuality is 'just a phase'. Has a straight person ever been told that they are 'just experimenting' or that they'll 'come around soon'. I've been told I am disgusting, I've been told I'm going to hell, I've lost friends because they found out 'what I was'.
> 
> LGBT+ people are murdered every day for simply existing, and yet you are asking me to keep my argument neutral. When straight people stop committing hate crimes, murdering us, harassing us, sexualising us, undermining us... Then I can remain neutral. Until then, I will demand more representation, more LGBT+ leads, more advocacy and activism, more safe spaces, more inclusion.



yea, i mean, whenever i say im asexual or w/e everyone starts making jokes about how im going to come to an hs reunion (after i explain what it is ofc) with like 20 kids or so and it makes me super uncomfortable. also some people like to make sex jokes (involving me and sometimes other people) to bother me. 90% of the time nobody even knows what asexual means, and theres no way in hell anyone would understand biromantic/homoromantic so i have to lie about it every day to make things easier. but do i act like a pos about it?? no. the angrier u act the crazier u seem. people who are angry arent respected lol. people who can bring up strong points and hold their ground in an argument without going insane are. surprised nobody's ever helped you realize that.


----------



## Corrie (May 31, 2016)

shiida said:


> yea, i mean, whenever i say im asexual or w/e everyone starts making jokes about how im going to come to an hs reunion (after i explain what it is ofc) with like 20 kids or so and it makes me super uncomfortable. also some people like to make sex jokes (involving me and sometimes other people) to bother me. 90% of the time nobody even knows what asexual means, and theres no way in hell anyone would understand biromantic/homoromantic so i have to lie about it every day to make things easier. but do i act like a pos about it?? no. the angrier u act the crazier u seem. people who are angry arent respected lol. people who can bring up strong points and hold their ground in an argument without going insane are. surprised nobody's ever helped you realize that.



I agree with you entirely. Getting angry just gives people a negative view on the entire topic. I feel that it is important to educate. Some people just are not educated on different sexualities. Heck, I didn't know that your gender and sex are two different things. I didn't know that romantic and sexual feelings are different and it is possible to like one gender for sexual feelings and like the other for romantic feelings. 

Getting angry and acting like a child is gonna do nothing for your case. I remember hating vegetarians because the two vegetarians I knew were rude. It is wrong but it happens. 

Be that nice person, educate.


----------



## Miii (May 31, 2016)

Melchoir said:


> My final comment about disagreeing with the 'straight lifestyle' was sarcastic. Also, people don't listen to us regardless of whether we keep our emotions 'in check', and seeing as this is a pretty emotional topic, seeing as it centres around our actual identities, I don't feel it is my job to remain neutral. People debate whether my sexuality is real. Has a straight person ever had their sexuality questioned or undermined? I don't think so. People tell me that my sexuality is 'just a phase'. Has a straight person ever been told that they are 'just experimenting' or that they'll 'come around soon'. I've been told I am disgusting, I've been told I'm going to hell, I've lost friends because they found out 'what I was'.
> 
> LGBT+ people are murdered every day for simply existing, and yet you are asking me to keep my argument neutral. When straight people stop committing hate crimes, murdering us, harassing us, sexualising us, undermining us... Then I can remain neutral. Until then, I will demand more representation, more LGBT+ leads, more advocacy and activism, more safe spaces, more inclusion.



People _do_ listen to the LGBT community, though. If they didn't, gay marriage wouldn't have been labeled a constitutional right, and wouldn't have been made legal in every state in the US via the supreme court. I realize that's just the US, but I'm sure other countries will follow suit (with time, and future cultural revolutions).

I actually have heard of (and witnessed) straight peoples' sexuality being questioned. I've had a number of straight male friends that were frequently accused of being gay or bisexual by both gay and straight people because they were 1) thin/ had a feminine figure, 2) they didn't have a deep voice, 3) they had stylish clothes/ a stylish haircut, 4) they didn't grow facial hair, and the list goes on. Straight people are misjudged, too. They're vulnerable, too. They're not invincible, spoiled and over-privileged just because they're straight.

I understand that religious zealots that strongly agree with every sentence in the bible might commit hate crimes against LGBT people, but that's not as common as you might think. I live in Texas, aka the bible belt where at least 75% of residents are religious, and I haven't heard of a hate crime being committed against a non-straight person since I was a kid. In fact, the only people I see disagreeing with LGBT people are very old. Newer generations are exceptionally tolerant for the most part, and in time, I feel that LGBT acceptance will be even more normal than it is now.

Edit: Oh, and I've been asked _so many times_ if I'm a lesbian by people that don't know I'm bisexual/ people I barely know just because I'm a girl with short hair.


----------



## Cudon (May 31, 2016)

Corrie said:


> Why do people freak out about anyone who isn't a cis/straight person? It is ******** as far as I am concerned.


Because many people grow up in environments where they are constantly told that being outside the norm is bad and anyone who is outside of the norm is a bad weird person. These people also prob cherry pick things to match their opinion (like we all do) which leads to them seeing the occasional weirdo LGBT and thinking they're all that even stronger.


----------



## Bowie (May 31, 2016)

I personally feel like, in a world full of prejudice, it isn't a bad thing for LGBT+ people to scream and shout. In the end, it's the only thing that can change the world. I think it's just the way things work.

What we have to remember is that we aren't the only people in the world. There are people in less developed places being stoned to death and threw off cliffs for being anything other than straight. On that note, we should focus our attention on less trivial matters than which bathrooms we should go in.

Let's divert our attention to the things that really matter, and that have real impact on people's lives.


----------



## Celestefey (May 31, 2016)

People complain about how gay people constantly show-off their sexuality and use it as some sort of special membership card to special treatment. But that's not the case.

How do you really know who is gay or not, anyway? How can you determine from just looking at them when you pass them by in the street? You would probably be surprised as to how many people out there are LGBT but just aren't very open about their sexuality because they don't feel like they should be treated differently because of it or because they are afraid of how people may treat them. 

Anyway on topic: I suppose my dad used to be quite homophobic, my mum less so, but they've become more open-minded during recent years. I've never really been open about my sexuality with anyone anyway and I don't really feel like it changes who I am at all, I'm still the same person I've always been even before I properly identified as being bi (I mean, I've always been bi but, I didn't really understand it at first). I think I have always been quite accepting of other people though regardless.

And tbh I know someone mentioned in this thread earlier on about how they don't like seeing homosexual people kissing or whatever in public and I'm kind of the same except I hate ALL forms of PDA, doesn't matter who it's between, I just find it weird for some reason. (Edit: just want to make this clear so nobody misinterprets my post, I don't specifically hate gay people kissing in public, I hate it when ANYONE (heterosexual or not) kisses in public.)


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2016)

Melchoir said:


> People debate whether my sexuality is real. *Has a straight person ever had their sexuality questioned or undermined?* I don't think so. *People tell me that my sexuality is 'just a phase'.* *Has a straight person ever been told that they are 'just experimenting' or that they'll 'come around soon'.* I've been told I am disgusting, I've been told I'm going to hell, I've lost friends because they found out 'what I was'.



Yes. Many have. I've a friend who can't even get a date with a girl because everyone assumes he's gay. He gets a lot of unwanted male attention.

We've all been there. It happens. The best way to deal with that is instead of trying to argue against them, ignore them and just get on with your life. People will come to realise in time. Sometimes time and space is what people need to realise that something is true and get used to that idea. 

I should get my ex on here so he can tell you how I spent two years convinced he was gay and he kept trying to convince me he wasn't and begging me not to leave him lol. We finally broke up when he admitted it... after he revealed he had got it on with two guys in a tent in the middle of nowhere while we were still together. Despite having never once been interested in doing anything intimate with the girl he was dating.


----------



## Reindeer (May 31, 2016)

Miii said:


> I actually have heard of (and witnessed) straight peoples' sexuality being questioned. I've had a number of straight male friends that were frequently accused of being gay or bisexual by both gay and straight people because they were 1) thin/ had a feminine figure, 2) they didn't have a deep voice, 3) they had stylish clothes/ a stylish haircut, 4) they didn't grow facial hair, and the list goes on. Straight people are misjudged, too. They're vulnerable, too. They're not invincible, spoiled and over-privileged just because they're straight.


Very good point. My sexuality was often called into question during the time I was bullied, though I think the worst was when I was best friends with a gay guy. We hung out with each other a lot, had a lot of the same interests and the same kind of humor, so we enjoyed each other's company. To others it somehow wasn't possible for a straight guy and a gay guy to become good friends, so the straight guy had to be in the closet. The biggest offense was when, during a mandatory trip to England, someone asked if my butt was hurting, since he and I were sharing a room.

But it's because of him that I think like I do. He wasn't his homosexuality, he was his own person and his homosexuality was just a small part of him, like how my heterosexuality is just a small part of me. The things he spoke about the most were things he enjoyed, like video games or TV shows. The only times I would notice any difference because of his sexuality was if he spoke about things he'd done, like having had a date during the weekend.


----------



## Corrie (May 31, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> Very good point. My sexuality was often called into question during the time I was bullied, though I think the worst was when I was best friends with a gay guy. We hung out with each other a lot, had a lot of the same interests and the same kind of humor, so we enjoyed each other's company. To others it somehow wasn't possible for a straight guy and a gay guy to become good friends, so the straight guy had to be in the closet. The biggest offense was when, during a mandatory trip to England, someone asked if my butt was hurting, since he and I were sharing a room.
> 
> But it's because of him that I think like I do. He wasn't his homosexuality, he was his own person and his homosexuality was just a small part of him, like how my heterosexuality is just a small part of me. The things he spoke about the most were things he enjoyed, like video games or TV shows. The only times I would notice any difference because of his sexuality was if he spoke about things he'd done, like having had a date during the weekend.



I think that people need to stop making their sexuality be a big part of their identity. I think that that is one of the main issues with this whole thing.


----------



## Reindeer (May 31, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> People complain about how gay people constantly show-off their sexuality and use it as some sort of special membership card to special treatment. But that's not the case.
> 
> How do you really know who is gay or not, anyway? How can you determine from just looking at them when you pass them by in the street? You would probably be surprised as to how many people out there are LGBT but just aren't very open about their sexuality because they don't feel like they should be treated differently because of it or because they are afraid of how people may treat them.


The people I'm talking about are the ones that constantly say what just amounts to "btw im gay" regardless of subject matter, of which I have met way too many. I don't constantly say what just amounts to "btw im straight", so I think it's ridiculous for them to do it. It's simple attention-seeking.


----------



## GalacticGhost (May 31, 2016)

tbh i didn't even know there were other sexualities other than straight and gay/lesbian (and sortof asexual/aromantic?? i've never really felt attracted to anyone in any kind of way, but i didn't know the term for that) until last year. .-.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 31, 2016)

Never had an issue with any of that stuff, but I freaking hate those SJWs, who never shut the hell up, and will whine, and whine, and lie, and lie, and they can't have a conversation, without bringing it up CONSTANTLY, it kinda gives it a negative light, but I'm indifferent to it all.
And also the fact that people seem to have special snowflake syndrome about it, they feel that they're special if they say that they're LGBT/whatever, so they also bring it up CONSTANTLY! And I don't give a damn..


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

Corrie said:


> I think that people need to stop making their sexuality be a big part of their identity. I think that that is one of the main issues with this whole thing.



i mean
i think ppl should get to have their sexuality as a big part of their identity
i jsut think other people shouldnt make a big deal out of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> The people I'm talking about are the ones that constantly say what just amounts to "btw im gay" regardless of subject matter, of which I have met way too many. I don't constantly say what just amounts to "btw im straight", so I think it's ridiculous for them to do it. It's simple attention-seeking.



lmao you all seriously have no chill

cishets shove their cishetness down everyone elses throats all the time, one gay dude telling u abt his bf or in other way "reminding" u that he's gay isn't worse than anything you all do :^)


----------



## piichinu (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> lmao you all seriously have no chill
> 
> cishets shove their cishetness down everyone elses throats all the time, one gay dude telling u abt his bf or in other way "reminding" u that he's gay isn't worse than anything you all do :^)



sorry who has no chill?


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

shiida said:


> sorry who has no chill?



cishets who get uncomfy bc someone isnt pretending to be cishet all the time :^)


----------



## Miii (May 31, 2016)

Guys, this is kind of turning into another argument thread, meaning it'll be closed soon if we can't calmly discuss the op's question. There's room for a lot of good points to be made here, and even for people to learn a thing or two. Keep it civil, yo.


----------



## piichinu (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> cishets who get uncomfy bc someone isnt pretending to be cishet all the time :^)



nobody is uncomfortable? it's just annoying when people talk about their sexuality constantly 24/7. applies to cishets too.


----------



## Reindeer (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> cishets who get uncomfy bc someone isnt pretending to be cishet all the time :^)


You haven't been paying attention. I don't care if someone isn't cisgendered or not heterosexual or both. What annoys me is them constantly mentioning it. It's not their sexuality or gender identity, it's the way they act about it.
In the same sense, I knew a guy once that mentioned he played bass guitar at every chance he got. He pissed me off in the same way. There's seriously nothing about it that makes you special.


----------



## piichinu (May 31, 2016)

not saying this in a rude way (dunno how to word it better) but hmm len could this be upsetting to you because you mention you're trans a lot? like i hope ur not taking it as a personal attack or anything


----------



## Cudon (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> cishets who get uncomfy bc someone isnt pretending to be cishet all the time :^)


You're generalizing again you know. 

Anyway, the point ppl were making is that while sexuality is a part of us it's not our whole personality. Making it seem like it's 90% of your personality is just kinda sad imo cuz you're shallowing yourself down to one thing and often making yourself a stereotype. 

Also 99% of the people in this thread are 100% LBGT positive so what are you getting at?? This isn't a LGBT hate thread or anything. People just criticize bad things about it, which is smth people do about everything so..


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

shiida said:


> nobody is uncomfortable? it's just annoying when people talk about their sexuality constantly 24/7. applies to cishets too.



but it's way more ok for cishets to talk about being cishet than ti is for lgbtq+ ppl to talk about being lgbtq+. like everything can be cishet. but if something is lgbtq+ it's "forced" or ppl think that "the gays are taking over !!!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> You're generalizing again you know.
> 
> Anyway, the point ppl were making is that while sexuality is a part of us it's not our whole personality. Making it seem like it's 90% of your personality is just kinda sad imo cuz you're shallowing yourself down to one thing and often making yourself a stereotype.
> 
> Also 99% of the people in this thread are 100% LBGT positive so what are you getting at?? This isn't a LGBT hate thread or anything. People just criticize bad things about it, which is smth people do about everything so..



ppl think theyre lgbtq+ positive but they get upset about ppl being too lgbtq+
lmao


----------



## Gregriii (May 31, 2016)

Yasss cisphobia!!

Anyway, I do accept the gay community, mostly because I dont care about what they do in bed

The problem is that people make it seem like a big deal and like, it's only a sexual orientation, no need to worry about, lol. 

Yeaaaah gays have suffered ages of discrimination and all but come on people I think it's time to just leave them do what they want, its nothing you should care :/ 

I do dislike ppl who make being homosexual a super big thing, when it really isnt


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

shiida said:


> not saying this in a rude way (dunno how to word it better) but hmm len could this be upsetting to you because you mention you're trans a lot? like i hope ur not taking it as a personal attack or anything



 yah u r right lmao

but really it's not lgbtq+ ppl who make it int oa big deal in the first place.


----------



## Cudon (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> ppl think theyre lgbtq+ positive but they get upset about ppl being too lgbtq+
> lmao



But nobodys upset? I don't get it. Honestly it sounds like you're the one being a bit upset (?)

Also anyone talking about anything too much is annoying to everyone. Whether it's being cis, gay, liking pink, collecting bugs or playing piano.


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

and ik that a lot of ppl are like "Um i love trans ppl?" but when someone asks them to use any other pronoun than he/him or she/her they are like "UGH They're taking it to far!!! just be male or female !!! tumblr people -.- "

like ppl are ok w others being "different" to  a certain degree. then they get uncomfortable and homophobic and transphobic.


----------



## Gregriii (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> yah u r right lmao
> 
> but really it's not lgbtq+ ppl who make it int oa big deal in the first place.



Gay pride??


----------



## Cudon (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> and ik that a lot of ppl are like "Um i love trans ppl?" but when someone asks them to use any other pronoun than he/him or she/her they are like "UGH They're taking it to far!!! just be male or female !!! tumblr people -.- "
> 
> like ppl are ok w others being "different" to  a certain degree. then they get uncomfortable and homophobic and transphobic.


But again that's some individuals. Doesn't mean all cis people do that. As far as I'm aware people get annoyed at pronouns only when someone excepts everyone to know them from the get-go.


----------



## Celestefey (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> but it's way more ok for cishets to talk about being cishet than ti is for lgbtq+ ppl to talk about being lgbtq+. like everything can be cishet. but if something is lgbtq+ it's "forced" or ppl think that "the gays are taking over !!!"



Here's what equality would be.

Someone who is heterosexual is treated the same as someone who is homosexual/bisexual/asexual/etc.

I honestly don't think people always make such a big deal about being heterosexual though? Like, people don't go around shouting "I'm straight!" because it's considered to be the "norm" (kinda stupid but whatever I guess). So if someone says "I'm gay", that's great, but it's almost like, if you're constantly shouting out about how you're gay or whatever, you're kind of expecting some sorta special treatment (or rather implying it, you may not actually want that, but that's how it comes across). Surely the ideal would be: someone is gay and that's okay because people are accepting of it so we don't need to make a big deal about other peoples sexualities because it's NORMAL. Constantly shouting about how you're gay or whatever kind of makes it seem like it's something abnormal and strange. I don't like shouting about how I'm bisexual because I don't want people to start treating me as if I'm different because of it? Our sexualities are just a part of who we are, it doesn't change our identities or personalities which are considerably more important, so in an ideal world people should just accept someone no matter who they're sexually attracted to. Sorry, I can't express my point eloquently so some things haven't come out the way I wanted to but I hope you get my gist.


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> But nobodys upset? I don't get it. Honestly it sounds like you're the one being a bit upset (?)
> 
> Also anyone talking about anything too much is annoying to everyone. Whether it's being cis, gay, liking pink, collecting bugs or playing piano.



but ok so here's the thing
talking too much about it for a trans person is saying it a few times. like correcting someone when they misgender them, speaking about it in discussions relating to gender etc.
talking too much about it for a cis person would be saying "hey im a cis male" after every sentence.


----------



## piichinu (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> but it's way more ok for cishets to talk about being cishet than ti is for lgbtq+ ppl to talk about being lgbtq+. like everything can be cishet. but if something is lgbtq+ it's "forced" or ppl think that "the gays are taking over !!!"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i mean, people who say "no homo" unironically and emphasize their cis-ness are like the laughing stock of the world, (for a good reason too, it's p dumb) whereas when members of the lgtb+ community do it waaay too much (not generalizing, only some of them have done it) it just seems obnoxious, exactly like when cishets do it? like the way you talk about it is fine :) but some people just go over the top to emphasize their sexuality in totally random situations. idk. i can see why some ppl behave like that (validation, etc.), doesn't mean they should do it all the time around people who have no interest in it at all/people they barely know. 

guess what im saying is it's not more ""ok"" for one side to do it over the other. this thread is just about the lgbt+ community so that's probs why it was mentioned in the first place, and not cishets specifically. 

again im not referring to activism. that's fine and it's rly good. it's just when every other word is im ______ is a bit tacky. correcting someone who misidentifies you? also fine. does that make sense? im having trouble explaining it bc I feel like im referring to extremists of the lgbt+ community but u aren't.


----------



## Cudon (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> but ok so here's the thing
> talking too much about it for a trans person is saying it a few times. like correcting someone when they misgender them, speaking about it in discussions relating to gender etc.
> talking too much about it for a cis person would be saying "hey im a cis male" after every sentence.


Not really? I'm p sure most people in this thread think of too much as the latter example in both cases whether the person is cis or not.


----------



## Gregriii (May 31, 2016)

By the way why is being trans considered a sexuality? YES it's called transexual but like you don't change your sexual orientation?


----------



## piichinu (May 31, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> By the way why is being trans considered a sexuality? YES it's called transexual but like you don't change your sexual orientation?



it's not, at least i don't think. im just lumping everything together so my sentences flow nicely and I'm kinda lazy when typing on mobile.


----------



## seliph (May 31, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> By the way why is being trans considered a sexuality? YES it's called transexual but like you don't change your sexual orientation?



Hardly anyone uses the term "transsexual" anymore and only uses "transgender" but I'm pretty sure the former only refers to people who have changed their sex characteristics


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> Here's what equality would be.
> 
> Someone who is heterosexual is treated the same as someone who is homosexual/bisexual/asexual/etc.
> 
> I honestly don't think people always make such a big deal about being heterosexual though? Like, people don't go around shouting "I'm straight!" because it's considered to be the "norm" (kinda stupid but whatever I guess). So if someone says "I'm gay", that's great, but it's almost like, if you're constantly shouting out about how you're gay or whatever, you're kind of expecting some sorta special treatment (or rather implying it, you may not actually want that, but that's how it comes across). Surely the ideal would be: someone is gay and that's okay because people are accepting of it so we don't need to make a big deal about other peoples sexualities because it's NORMAL. Constantly shouting about how you're gay or whatever kind of makes it seem like it's something abnormal and strange. I don't like shouting about how I'm bisexual because I don't want people to start treating me as if I'm different because of it? Our sexualities are just a part of who we are, it doesn't change our identities or personalities which are considerably more important, so in an ideal world people should just accept someone no matter who they're sexually attracted to. Sorry, I can't express my point eloquently so some things haven't come out the way I wanted to but I hope you get my gist.



i get what you mean but the reason to why cishets dont have to tell everyone theyre cishet is that that's the norm. you know the thing about coming out ?? and how people have been making fun of it?? and coming out as straight n crap? (which is really awful but whatever it's kinda unrelated) ppl think that ppl who arent cishet are making a big deal, but really it is the norm that forces us to come out.
now everyone is considered cishet until they tell everyone otherwise. if that wasn't the case being lgbtq+ wouldnt be such a big deal. 

and ppl think that cishets dont talk about beign cishet all the time but believe me They Do. we're just so used to it .

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> By the way why is being trans considered a sexuality? YES it's called transexual but like you don't change your sexual orientation?



it's not called transexuality anymore
it's not a sexuality
ppl are uninformed


----------



## Trundle (May 31, 2016)

Melchoir said:


> Yo, it kinda makes me mad when y'all argue that we shouldn't build our entire personalities around the fact that we're queer. Maybe we focus on it so much because in the media, we're pretty much invisible. We shouldn't have to demand representation. We exist, and the media should acknowledge that, and introduce well-written, developed characters who are also a part of the LGBT+ community into their TV shows, films and comics.
> 
> Maybe if we didn't have your sexuality or gender identity s**t all over from the minute we came out then we wouldn't be so angry, but until you have faced the same experiences with negative stereotypes, tired tropes, harassment from strangers, probing questions, erasure of your identity to name a few things, then I don't really think you have a say on our community. Queer people are out here getting killed because of who we are and you think it's harmless for you to say you don't 'agree with our lifestyle'? There's nothing to agree with. And if there is something to disagree over, then I damn well disagree with the straight lifestyle, which apparently hinges on y'all being mad when we make out in public, get married, or.. uh... dare to exist.



Actually, LGBT issues is one of the most prominent concerns in the media right now. Also, since when does representation have to come to a person based on who they are attracted to? Writers of television, film, and books are free to write about whoever they want. It's the point of writing. It isn't to cater to your angst-filled needs. From your post, I can see a serious lack of perspective of how the world works.


----------



## seliph (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> and ppl think that cishets dont talk about beign cishet all the time but believe me They Do. we're just so used to it .



This is actually pretty true like the amount of times I hear "Now I'm straight, but" is unreal like lord no one cares just say the celebrity is cute it's fine!!!

On the other side the people who brag about "how comfortable they are with their sexuality" and therefore can say people of the same gender are hot without adding "no homo" at the end like... okay cool you aren't special

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> ofc people are fighting



No one's fighting, people are having a discussion and there are some minor disagreements. Maybe don't post controversial topics if you don't want people to disagree.


----------



## Trundle (May 31, 2016)

Melchoir said:


> My final comment about disagreeing with the 'straight lifestyle' was sarcastic. Also, people don't listen to us regardless of whether we keep our emotions 'in check', and seeing as this is a pretty emotional topic, seeing as it centres around our actual identities, I don't feel it is my job to remain neutral. People debate whether my sexuality is real. Has a straight person ever had their sexuality questioned or undermined? I don't think so. People tell me that my sexuality is 'just a phase'. Has a straight person ever been told that they are 'just experimenting' or that they'll 'come around soon'. I've been told I am disgusting, I've been told I'm going to hell, I've lost friends because they found out 'what I was'.
> 
> LGBT+ people are murdered every day for simply existing, and yet you are asking me to keep my argument neutral. When straight people stop committing hate crimes, murdering us, harassing us, sexualising us, undermining us... Then I can remain neutral. Until then, I will demand more representation, more LGBT+ leads, more advocacy and activism, more safe spaces, more inclusion.



I don't think you understand is constantly changing. As non straight sexuality acceptance becomes more prominent of a thing, slowly it will become more accepted. The reason it isn't yet is because the "sexual revolution" is just happening. Just like how people thought the idea of women voting was a silly idea, but now think it's obviously very reasonable and fair, LGBT will become more accepted over time. Get perspective.


----------



## Gregriii (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> i get what you mean but the reason to why cishets dont have to tell everyone theyre cishet is that that's the norm. you know the thing about coming out ?? and how people have been making fun of it?? and coming out as straight n crap? (which is really awful but whatever it's kinda unrelated) ppl think that ppl who arent cishet are making a big deal, but really it is the norm that forces us to come out.
> now everyone is considered cishet until they tell everyone otherwise. if that wasn't the case being lgbtq+ wouldnt be such a big deal.
> 
> and ppl think that cishets dont talk about beign cishet all the time but believe me They Do. we're just so used to it .
> ...



how is it called now then?? 
and yeah i'm not rly gonna look information about a thing i don't care at all 
I like these threads bc I can post my questions and they'll be proly answered by ppl who know about the subject, lol7

by the way is cishet any sort of insult towards cis or something?? just curious


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

shiida said:


> i mean, people who say "no homo" unironically and emphasize their cis-ness are like the laughing stock of the world, (for a good reason too, it's p dumb) whereas when members of the lgtb+ community do it waaay too much (not generalizing, only some of them have done it) it just seems obnoxious, exactly like when cishets do it? like the way you talk about it is fine :) but some people just go over the top to emphasize their sexuality in totally random situations. idk. i can see why some ppl behave like that (validation, etc.), doesn't mean they should do it all the time around people who have no interest in it at all/people they barely know.
> 
> guess what im saying is it's not more ""ok"" for one side to do it over the other. this thread is just about the lgbt+ community so that's probs why it was mentioned in the first place, and not cishets specifically.
> 
> again im not referring to activism. that's fine and it's rly good. it's just when every other word is im ______ is a bit tacky. correcting someone who misidentifies you? also fine. does that make sense? im having trouble explaining it bc I feel like im referring to extremists of the lgbt+ community but u aren't.



yeah i think i get what you mean

but like?? extremists??? where?? who??

i think a lot of ppl think ppl who arent extremists still overshare. like i have told ppl in my school to stop being transphobic a few times and they have gotten sooo defensive and angry and been all like "UGH no one cares about beign politically correct stop making a big deal out of it!!" when i've just been telling them to not say that trans ppl arent real or misgendering someone.

i get that ppl who end everything w "also btw im gay" when it's not related to the conversation are annoying. but honestly who tf does that? most ppl that are annoyed by ppl talking "too much" about lgbtq+ issues are just uncomfortable homophobes and transphobes lmao


----------



## piichinu (May 31, 2016)

cisgender = cis
heterosexual = het


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> how is it called now then??
> and yeah i'm not rly gonna look information about a thing i don't care at all
> I like these threads bc I can post my questions and they'll be proly answered by ppl who know about the subject, lol7
> 
> by the way is cishet any sort of insult towards cis or something?? just curious



transgender. or trans. ppl can self identify as transsexual but it's not really alright to call someone transsexual if you don't know if they're comfortable w being called that. for example, i would personally punch someone in the face if they called me transsexual. 

crap im insulting all the cishets in the world rn sorry for discriminating u all ):
 (no but seriously, cishet is often used by lgbtq+ ppl about annoying, transphobic, homophobic and uninformed cishets. it doesnt actually mean anything else than that someone is cis and hetero but yeah i dunno ppl think theyre being attacked by the down w the cis bus when ppl use it idk why)


----------



## seliph (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> yeah i think i get what you mean
> 
> but like?? extremists??? where?? who??
> 
> ...



Tbh I used to know a lot of gay boys (who are still the same way, I just cut off contact with them) who would basically only talk about being gay, like with one of them I'd be like "Hey guys I made cookies" and he'd somehow find a way to turn it into him being gay

It's like dude me too but chill they're just cookies


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

BingoTheElf said:


> I don't think you understand is constantly changing. As non straight sexuality acceptance becomes more prominent of a thing, slowly it will become more accepted. The reason it isn't yet is because the "sexual revolution" is just happening. Just like how people thought the idea of women voting was a silly idea, but now think it's obviously very reasonable and fair, LGBT will become more accepted over time. Get perspective.



but rn is not that time. lgbtq+ ppl are still getting murdered and bullied into suicide. we're still getting discriminated a *** ton.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> Tbh I used to know a lot of gay boys (who are still the same way, I just cut off contact with them) who would basically only talk about being gay, like with one of them I'd be like "Hey guys I made cookies" and he'd somehow find a way to turn it into him being gay
> 
> It's like dude me too but chill they're just cookies



that sounds annoying but honestly ....... there are straight ppl who only talk about love and ppl of another gender and it's just like... chill.. ., but ppl don't connect it to them being straight ... idk

but those kind of ppl liek the cookie guy u knew arent rly a majority ...


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> transgender. or trans. ppl can self identify as transsexual but it's not really alright to call someone transsexual if you don't know if they're comfortable w being called that. for example, i would personally punch someone in the face if they called me transsexual.
> 
> crap im insulting all the cishets in the world rn sorry for discriminating u all ):
> (no but seriously, cishet is often used by lgbtq+ ppl about annoying, transphobic, homophobic and uninformed cishets. it doesnt actually mean anything else than that someone is cis and hetero but yeah i dunno ppl think theyre being attacked by the down w the cis bus when ppl use it idk why)



But isn't transsexuality when someone has actually undegonensex change surgery? 

Like when did transsexual = transgender


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 31, 2016)

Oh geez .... I hope this thread lasts lol

when I was younger and growing up, I literally had no clue LGBT or any of that existed.  my parents are helicopter parents so it's really hard for anything to come into my life or for me to know about stuff without their approval, and for the longest time both of my parents were homophobic/transphobic/phobic of LGBT in general.  in fact.... almost everyone where I live are this way (I live in the middle of the country, i.e. nowhere so it's to be expected since 99% of the people here are rednecks)
but, when I was like 13, I met this kid named Stephen, but he identified with the name Jack, so I was like "WOAH you can identify with whatever name you want??? great, I can get rid of my name and have a cooler one" so I took on a new name for a short while, and then at Stephan's birthday he basically acted like he had a crush on me??  I didn't really think much of it other than he wanted to be my friend, but at that time I asked my parents and .... boom, I learned about LGBT.  they finally explained it and I was like...... oh my ****ing god he's hitting on me.  a gay guy is ****ing hitting on me.... and ever since then I questioned my sexuality, since my whole childhood, I was only interested in the cute girls when I'd go to the park and play with friend (like when I was 6 or 7 years old?) and if a gay kid (I was 13 or 14 at that time, Stephan was about the same age) had a crush on me, does that make me gay??  so around that time I gave up the notion of having a girlfriend since I recently before then had drama and was in like 3 relationships at once (it's complicated lol) so..... like literally my whole life was turned upside down because it's like completely new to me and I didn't view myself as gay (of course it might be from being raised in a non-LGBT house with a non-LGBT family).  my parents do have underlying reasons why they're phobic, and I understand that, but they're not even accepting of.... _anything_ in the spectrum.  like, just recently, I was thinking about how when I was in my relationships with girls, I never really felt anything and I just sorta went along.. and I never really felt or understood love or affection, I asked my parents if I might be ace.

I was almost grounded for thinking about possibly being 'dew-worm-sexual' not kidding, so I spent an hour explain what being an ace meant (because of course my parents know almost nothing about LGBT, but having friends who are part of it, I try to keep up with it otl) and in the end they said all aces are bi..... uh, hello, I said I might be a straight ace?  so in the end I basically just had to keep my mouth shut and say 'ok I'm straight nvm' and ever since then I wonder if I'm actually possibly a straight ace or maybe if I'm straight?  and ever since the Stephan incident I wondered if I was gay... then bi... and now ace.  so for me, LGBT is basically associated with bad things which is why sometimes I'll say I'm homophobic/transphobic.  in reality I have nothing against LGBT and I lowkey support it (when my parents aren't around lmao) but I'm more or less homophobic against myself because, I guess I just don't want to be gay/bi/trans?  I mean I know I'm not now but I was and it still lingers with me so

and then the special snowflake tumblr LGBT people who identify as 'star/starself' also left a bad taste in my mouth; in the end I kinda support it, but because of questioning my identity and because of how I was raised, I also sorta hate it.  I'm just conflicted.


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> But again that's some individuals. Doesn't mean all cis people do that. As far as I'm aware people get annoyed at pronouns only when someone excepts everyone to know them from the get-go.



have u ever read any of the threads like this before because . .. .. . ppl are definitely upset about pronouns... and a ton of cis ppl do that.. .not all of them but A Lot


----------



## seliph (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> that sounds annoying but honestly ....... there are straight ppl who only talk about love and ppl of another gender and it's just like... chill.. ., but ppl don't connect it to them being straight ... idk
> 
> but those kind of ppl liek the cookie guy u knew arent rly a majority ...



Yeah ik the Straights? are just as annoying with it I'mjust saying those people definitely exist on all sides



That Zephyr Guy said:


> But isn't transsexuality when someone has actually undegonensex change surgery?
> 
> Like when did transsexual = transgender



That's what I thought but even so it'd still be rude to call every trans person "transsexual" when whether or not they have or want to have surgery is a very personal matter and none of anyone's business


----------



## Cudon (May 31, 2016)

But len why wouldn't being a cis be the norm? That's how we biologically breed and majority of us are born that way. I'm sorry to break this to you but LGBT people are a minority.


----------



## seliph (May 31, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> Oh geez .... I hope this thread lasts lol
> 
> when I was younger and growing up, I literally had no clue LGBT or any of that existed.  my parents are helicopter parents so it's really hard for anything to come into my life or for me to know about stuff without their approval, and for the longest time both of my parents were homophobic/transphobic/phobic of LGBT in general.  in fact.... almost everyone where I live are this way (I live in the middle of the country, i.e. nowhere so it's to be expected since 99% of the people here are rednecks)
> but, when I was like 13, I met this kid named Stephen, but he identified with the name Jack, so I was like "WOAH you can identify with whatever name you want??? great, I can get rid of my name and have a cooler one" so I took on a new name for a short while, and then at Stephan's birthday he basically acted like he had a crush on me??  I didn't really think much of it other than he wanted to be my friend, but at that time I asked my parents and .... boom, I learned about LGBT.  they finally explained it and I was like...... oh my ****ing god he's hitting on me.  a gay guy is ****ing hitting on me.... and ever since then I questioned my sexuality, since my whole childhood, I was only interested in the cute girls when I'd go to the park and play with friend (like when I was 6 or 7 years old?) and if a gay kid (I was 13 or 14 at that time, Stephan was about the same age) had a crush on me, does that make me gay??  so around that time I gave up the notion of having a girlfriend since I recently before then had drama and was in like 3 relationships at once (it's complicated lol) so..... like literally my whole life was turned upside down because it's like completely new to me and I didn't view myself as gay (of course it might be from being raised in a non-LGBT house with a non-LGBT family).  my parents do have underlying reasons why they're phobic, and I understand that, but they're not even accepting of.... _anything_ in the spectrum.  like, just recently, I was thinking about how when I was in my relationships with girls, I never really felt anything and I just sorta went along.. and I never really felt or understood love or affection, I asked my parents if I might be ace.
> ...



Can you please tl;dr this


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

in my country transsexual is a diagnosis you can get from a doctor. in a lot of other countries it has been changed to "gender dysphoria". bc transsexual has been considered an illness and also has been a slur ppl dont really like it a lot. also it is kinda gross bc ppl think it means that someone has done "the surgery" when in reality no "the surgery" exists, to physically transition you need hrt and more than one surgery. and also other things if you wnt that but Yeah. no transsexual is not a good word to use pls do not use it

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> Can you please tl;dr this



basically

they grew up in a homophobic family and didnt know what lgbtq+ was until they were 13 when a gay guy had a crush on them. then they questioned their sexuality, explained asexuality to their parents and then said  "im straight nvm" but in their heart they're still unsure.
but they don't like star/starself bc tumblr is 4 Special Snowflakes


----------



## Miii (May 31, 2016)

nvll said:


> Can you please tl;dr this



Dude, it's three whole paragraphs. Doesn't take long to read.


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> But len why wouldn't being a cis be the norm? That's how we biologically breed and majority of us are born that way. I'm sorry to break this to you but LGBT people are a minority.



im not saying it is weird that it is the norm lmao. but being lgbtq+ shouldnt be seen as abnormal. everyone should just understand that they cant know someone elses sexuality and gender identity w/o them telling them


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> basically
> 
> they grew up in a homophobic family and didnt know what lgbtq+ was until they were 13 when a gay guy had a crush on them. then they questioned their sexuality, explained asexuality to their parents and then said  "im straight nvm" but in their heart they're still unsure.
> but they don't like star/starself bc tumblr is 4 Special Snowflakes



thank you haha that pretty much sums it up, the whole topic of LGBT makes me uncomfortable about myself and I associate it with bad memories/discomfort so I went on a bit of a rant, sorry

but I guess I lowkey support LGBT.


----------



## seliph (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> basically
> 
> they grew up in a homophobic family and didnt know what lgbtq+ was until they were 13 when a gay guy had a crush on them. then they questioned their sexuality, explained asexuality to their parents and then said  "im straight nvm" but in their heart they're still unsure.
> but they don't like star/starself bc tumblr is 4 Special Snowflakes


Thx, I skimmed through it and saw the star/starself bit and assumed I wouldn't be interested



Miii said:


> Dude, it's three whole paragraphs. Doesn't take long to read.


Except it does for some people and seeing that many words can be overwhelming for people with certain conditions so kindly buzz off and stop talking to me


----------



## Xerolin (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> youre wrong..,.,. but okay .,. whatever. .., the second thing is called intersex... and drag is not transgender stuff but alrig htr....



ey, I got it from yahoo ask, I'm not an expert in trans stuff.


----------



## piichinu (May 31, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> ey, I got it from yahoo ask, I'm not an expert in trans stuff.



i thought one of your friends was trans


----------



## seliph (May 31, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> ey, I got it from yahoo ask, I'm not an expert in trans stuff.



I swear I'm saying this nicely but if you don't know much about trans stuff then don't reply to questions about trans stuff


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (May 31, 2016)

Society + parents raised me to be a bigot and i didn't grow out of it until i realized i was gay myself when I was 14 and then I realized it's actually completely stupid to discriminate because of one little difference that does no harm to other human beings.

(So new parents please for the love of humanity stop putting racism/homophobia/etc. into your children because that is exactly what's happening. Children learn a lot from their parents.)

As for people that flaunt their sexuality I think there's a reason behind it other than wanting to be special but I haven't thought about it too much.


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> ey, I got it from yahoo ask, I'm not an expert in trans stuff.



wel l.  please dont try to explain then bc spreading misinfo isnt  good.


----------



## Gregriii (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> im not saying it is weird that it is the norm lmao. but being lgbtq+ shouldnt be seen as abnormal. everyone should just understand that they cant know someone elses sexuality and gender identity w/o them telling them



but if its not the norm, then it's not normal, lol

The other thing is that ppl see not being norm like a bad thing??

and anyway, how is people going to know tho if you don't say them? I mean families often ask if you got a gf/bf so they can confirm if you're straight or not


----------



## seliph (May 31, 2016)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> As for people that flaunt their sexuality I think there's a reason behind it other than wanting to be special but I haven't thought about it too much.



Someone probably addressed this already but I'm sure there's a huge underlying desire for validation and acceptance below flaunting it, so as annoying as it might be I can't really be _mad_ at people like that and hate them for it you know

So I just avoid them usually

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> but if its not the norm, then it's not normal, lol
> 
> The other thing is that ppl see not being norm like a bad thing??
> 
> and anyway, how is people going to know tho if you don't say them? I mean families often ask if you got a gf/bf so they can confirm if you're straight or not



"The norm" in this context is not synonymous with "the majority"

Also families ask about relationships because they're curious and nosy, it's not some straight test lmao


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> but if its not the norm, then it's not normal, lol
> 
> The other thing is that ppl see not being norm like a bad thing??
> 
> and anyway, how is people going to know tho if you don't say them? I mean families often ask if you got a gf/bf so they can confirm if you're straight or not



ok so basically the whole thing w normal is a ****ing mess and idec abotu it but it shouldnt be seen as weird to be lgbtq+. that's it. 

and a lot of ppl do think that not being normal is bad. not fitting it can hurt a lot and ppl who dont fit in are often bullied. 

well they aren't going to knwo?? that's the point?? that's exactly what i wrote?? your sexuality and gender will be UNKNOWN until you tell them. they won't assume you're cishet just because you havent come out as gay or trans or anything else. 

and when relatives ask that they arent rly  asking if youre straight ................, theyre assuming youre straight and they want 2 know if you are in a relationship. if u say "u h no i dont have a gf" your aunt will b like " u will get one in the future, dw" not ask if  u have a bf... at least in my experience lmaooo


----------



## Gregriii (May 31, 2016)

nvll said:


> Someone probably addressed this already but I'm sure there's a huge underlying desire for validation and acceptance below flaunting it, so as annoying as it might be I can't really be _mad_ at people like that and hate them for it you know
> 
> So I just avoid them usually
> 
> ...



I didnt mean it as a test lol

but nvm I just can't explain myself


----------



## Dolphishy (May 31, 2016)

I grew up in a really conservative, religious area. As such, the LGBTQ* community was never really mentioned, neither was sex at all for that matter. As a teenager, sex became slightly more acceptable to mention, but it was always meant in a heterosexual relationship, (because that's what God intended, according to the Bible). Through my use of the internet from 2009 onwards I grew more accepting of LGBTQ*, starting with knowing people on deviantART that came out as gay, trans, etc. Now, I would say I am very accepting of the LGBTQ* community, and perhaps am questioning sexuality myself, but I know that it would be very difficult to come out to my family and the community, being from such a conservative community. (As an example, churches and school groups were lobbying against an anti-bullying bill, because it allowed students to create LGBTQ* groups in schools) I am determined to leave this area within the next year or two, and leave behind my high school 'friends' that I've been growing away from. There is slight progress being made (the first Pride parade is supposed to happen this year, but I know there will be major resistance), but I can't see significant change happening here for 50+ years.


----------



## visibleghost (May 31, 2016)

hey anyways
im glad a lot of people are accepting of lgbtq+ despite having grown up in homophobic and transphobic families. u r great keep doing what u do


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 31, 2016)

It hasn't changed at all. I wanted to be transgender at a young age. I'm a girl and I never felt like a girl. I've forced myself to be feminine because I'm naturally "cute" but sometimes it feels like I'm failing myself... I'm happiest dressing like a boy and acting like a boy. I was pansexual, asexual, and gender fluid. Now I'm just a wifey with a kid. I don't really know what to consider myself anymore. But I don't have an issue with LGBT, obviously.


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty (May 31, 2016)

When I was a kid, which lets be honest wasnt that long ago, being gay wasnt something I was exposed to. I didn't really understand what it was, because I really didnt understand romance and love in general. Other kids used to make fun of people for acting gay, so for a long time, being gay was just another insult. It wasnt till I met my older sisters best friend, a lesbian, did I begin to understand. It was still an insult to me to be called gay, but I didnt see it as an insult in general. A few years later, I realized the reason I never understood romance and crushes was because Im actually a lesbian. The lgbt community as a whole is pretty good; but the younger group (tumblr sjw age group) really just makes everything difficult. All in all im really accepting of everybody. Gay? Straight? Pan? Whatever gets you through the day.


----------



## boujee (May 31, 2016)

My opinion is sorta similar to my views on feminism. I try my best to partake but I tend to just sit in the sidelines. Kinda like how you watch a show and put a fence up between you and the fandom. I got involve with the community when I was questioning my sexuality base off me liking a childhood friend, my lovely aunt who came out as trans and is currently still transitioning, a few of my cousins coming out gay, and also my twin who's gay. I came across this as normal as my family preserve it as normal. I was more concerned about them than others and I later pick up on the community to help not only help them feel comfortable but also for myself as well.

Personally my experiences came with my relatives. How they describe their experiences is how I came to a better understanding of sexuality/gender. But as the years went by, I ended up learning news terms I couldn't grasp(still can't). It's kinda like that one old Pokemon player who stopped at gen 1 and have no idea wtf is going on past gen 2-current but sure as hell know who pikachu is. I do enjoy learning the perspectives of others so I can form my own in a more efficient matter but even I know when something is coming off as bullsht.


----------



## lars708 (May 31, 2016)

I have no problems with gay, bi, lesbian or transgender people, that is all fine with me. Maybe because i am gay myself but whatever. I am really uncomfortable talking about it irl though because for some reason i still haven't accepted the fact that i'm gay. It is weird...


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2016)

Hey guys, please refrain from making comments like "this thread will be closed" or "people are fighting". I'm actually impressed that this thread contains a reasonable discussion rather than just constantly cussing out one another and it's comments like that which cause the thread to be derailed and will lead to it's closure. And, I'll just add in here, that if I see anyone doing this on purpose I won't hesitate to infract you for rude behaviour. Keep it calm and if you get angry take a step back from the computer for a few minutes before you try composing a reply. Any issues, hit the report button. 

As you were.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> but it's way more ok for cishets to talk about being cishet



this is nonsense and u know it


----------



## zeoli (May 31, 2016)

When I was much younger, my parents weren't very accepting of it. As such, my views were this way when I was a kid.  However, when I was in my weeb phase, I got into things like yaoi and yuri??? And yeah, that's not the best way to start but it made me more open to homosexual relationships in general.  However, my parents disapproved of it at the time when they found me reading manga with those things.  Then, my cousin came out as gay. (he's only three years older than me)

Being that my cousin was like a brother to me, and my parents thought of him as their son, they changed their views and became more open.  However, they still have trouble understanding stuff sometimes.  With time, I realized that I was a person of pansexual nature  They don't understand it at all no matter how much I explain it to them.

"Do you like guys or girls? You keep changing your mind!"
This comment comes about because I'll say oh he/she is hot! Then I'll say the same thing about the opposite gender. I use a more black and white answer because when I try to explain different genders to my parents, they just tell me to straight up stop making things more complicated.

As you all can figure out now, I love and support the LGBT+ community.  I accept everyone


----------



## ams (May 31, 2016)

This is a great question.

I was against it as a kid even though I grew up in a very liberal and accepting family. Somehow even without hearing it from home I thought that being gay or trans was wrong. Then I ended up identifying as LGBT for quite a few years, so my opinions obviously changed to being passionately pro gay rights. Now, while I am still very much for equality, I've distanced myself a lot from the LGBT rights movement because I feel that they don't represent regular gay and trans people well. Sadly the "LGBT community" is often pretty discriminatory within itself.


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 31, 2016)

I used to feel like a part of the LGBT community, or well, I used to think it was cool and awesome and great. Until I started actually going to events and stuff. Now I really, really don't like the community. Sure, people seperately can be okay, but the bunches of people i've seen were flamboyant gay people screaming and being annoying, or lesbian girls basically having intercourse in public. Nowadays, it's mostly a bunch of people, and a lot of feminists, who will get 'triggered' by anything. Check out some groups or forums, or go to an event, and try to talk. It's like walking over thin glass, one tiny little thing and half of them will be 'triggered' lol. I think a lot of the stereotypes about LGB people are true, from what i've witnessed, and I don't consider myself a part of the community. Before anyone rages: Yes I do accept people being gay and all, as i'm sort-of bisexual myself, but I seem to always meet some of the worst clich? LGBT stereotypes, sadly.

Oh, an edit, I've also found out the LGBT community is a bunch of *****es when it comes to anything that is not what they identify as. A lot of gay people discriminate against trans guys, more so then lesbians against trans girls, sadly. Or with bisexuality being 'erased' as they say. I just don't know what to think of it all.


----------



## Stil (May 31, 2016)

Honestly, I am indifferent to the whole thing. People are people. We all live, we all die. The End.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 31, 2016)

Wolfycheeks said:


> I used to feel like a part of the LGBT community, or well, I used to think it was cool and awesome and great. Until I started actually going to events and stuff. Now I really, really don't like the community. Sure, people seperately can be okay, but the bunches of people i've seen were flamboyant gay people screaming and being annoying, or lesbian girls basically having intercourse in public. Nowadays, it's mostly a bunch of people, and a lot of feminists, who will get 'triggered' by anything. Check out some groups or forums, or go to an event, and try to talk. It's like walking over thin glass, one tiny little thing and half of them will be 'triggered' lol. I think a lot of the stereotypes about LGB people are true, from what i've witnessed, and I don't consider myself a part of the community. Before anyone rages: Yes I do accept people being gay and all, as i'm sort-of bisexual myself, but I seem to always meet some of the worst clich? LGBT stereotypes, sadly.
> 
> Oh, an edit, I've also found out the LGBT community is a bunch of *****es when it comes to anything that is not what they identify as. A lot of gay people discriminate against trans guys, more so then lesbians against trans girls, sadly. Or with bisexuality being 'erased' as they say. I just don't know what to think of it all.



Wait I'm confused, how are you sort of bisexual. I don't mean this in like, a patronizing way, I'm legitimately curious.

Usually when people say they're bisexual, it means they like another gender somewhere between equally and almost not at all, and anything in that range would qualify, so why do you identify as sort of? Are you questioning?


----------



## Jarrad (May 31, 2016)

PoizonMushro0m said:


> Wow, way to blow this out of proportion.
> 
> I do not like when members of the LGBT community want to full-on make out in public. This goes for anyone actually. Keep that in the bedroom!
> That has nothing to do with it. It is okay to show affection for those you love in public, but there is a limit for how much you really should show.




It's not blowing it out of proportion.  I'm merely asking why you have those views. You're kind of exaggerating, by doing so you've blown it out of proportion!

I'm confused. Why would you make a comment about public affection specifically in a LGBT thread when you said yourself it applies to all genders/sexualities? Clearly you must have something against LGBT people kissing in public, otherwise you wouldn't have bothered to make the comment in the first place, since you said yourself it "goes for anyone", thus not a related issue to the thread's topic?

(Sorry if this is too confronting. I'm honestly not trying to start an argument, but stuff like this bothers me).

Best wishes! Hope you're okay, friend!  x


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 31, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Wait I'm confused, how are you sort of bisexual. I don't mean this in like, a patronizing way, I'm legitimately curious.
> 
> Usually when people say they're bisexual, it means they like another gender somewhere between equally and almost not at all, and anything in that range would qualify, so why do you identify as sort of? Are you questioning?



Well, I think they call it like, biromantic..? When you're romantically attracted to both, but not sexually? I have no clue..


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 31, 2016)

Wolfycheeks said:


> Well, I think they call it like, biromantic..? When you're romantically attracted to both, but not sexually? I have no clue..



Ah okay. Yeah you'd be right.


----------



## Jarrad (May 31, 2016)

Wolfycheeks said:


> Well, I think they call it like, biromantic..? When you're romantically attracted to both, but not sexually? I have no clue..



..y r u ritin like mouse


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 31, 2016)

Jarrad said:


> ..y r u ritin like mouse



because i think this font is ugly and way too big.. i've always used this font for all forums, maybe i'm just used to it.


----------



## Jarrad (May 31, 2016)

Wolfycheeks said:


> because i think this font is ugly and way too big.. i've always used this font for all forums, maybe i'm just used to it.



Does it not get annoying writing the [size1]s every time you want to make a post?


----------



## radical6 (May 31, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> but it's way more ok for cishets to talk about being cishet than ti is for lgbtq+ ppl to talk about being lgbtq+. like everything can be cishet. but if something is lgbtq+ it's "forced" or ppl think that "the gays are taking over !!!"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



saying this is cisheterophobia.......

- - - Post Merge - - -

reaslly..for a community of love...to be so HATEFUL!@@@


----------



## Jarrad (May 31, 2016)

BongoTheElf said:


> saying this is cisheterophobia.......
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> reaslly..for a community of love...to be so HATEFUL!@@@



..no it's not?

I don't even know what cishet is but I can tell you the comment that guy made wasn't "cisheterophobic" lol


----------



## radical6 (May 31, 2016)

Jarrad said:


> ..no it's not?
> 
> I don't even know what cishet is but I can tell you the comment that guy made wasn't "cisheterophobic" lol



it is LITERALLY cisheterophobic and means you hate CISHETS...........


----------



## Jared:3 (May 31, 2016)

Omg I would so date this guy who made the thread


----------



## Jarrad (May 31, 2016)

BongoTheElf said:


> it is LITERALLY cisheterophobic and means you hate CISHETS...........



He didn't say he hates cishets though, so how is he cisheterophobic?

Nothing he's wrote could be seen as offensive to a cishet so why is it so?


----------



## Miharu (May 31, 2016)

My opinion has never changed. I've never once thought it was bad for people to love/date the same gender. The way I see it, is if they love/like each other, then they like each other. That's just how it is. When you love someone you just.. well.. love them. XD It's really no one's else business but theirs. Just like how we have our own preferences, they have theirs.


----------



## seliph (May 31, 2016)

We Are All Cisheterophobic


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 31, 2016)

nvll said:


> We Are All Cisheterophobic



to access the tumble-er dot comm you have to go outside and beat up a cishet

only then are you given your down with cis tshirt and a code with your url


----------



## Elijo (May 31, 2016)

As a child I never thought that people could be transgender or a sexual orientation other than straight. My "logic" was either: "You either romantically liked someone of the "opposite" gender or you didn't like anyone at all." I basically thought that they didn't exist. Despite me having these particular beliefs, I still always thought myself as a boy. I also thought that I was those people who couldn't like anyone. People just told me that I was just being a tomboy and that it would pass when I was older.

When I was 11, I found out that people at school were dating people of the same gender and I was honestly surprised and also confused, but I didn't put too much thought into it. 

When I was 13 I finally had my first actual crush... then several more over the next few years. I seemed to romantically like people of multiple genders; not just the "opposite" gender. I also found out about the transgender umbrella and soon I discovered that I was actually trans ftm myself. I am still not entirely sure about my sexual orientation, but I can tell that I am Panromatic (can be romantically attracted to a person regardless of their gender). My sister had a best friend who is Asexual and I became very open of people in the LGBT+ community (most of my friends are part of the community in some way). I'm rambling on too much now.


----------



## pocky (May 31, 2016)

I had my first encounter with a transgender person when I was 11 years old. I was in middle school and there was this guy (also 11) who went by the name of Jay I never paid much attention to him but near the end of the school year when yearbooks came out one of the kids in my class pointed out that Jay was listed as 'Jessica' in the yearbook. A bunch of other boys then joined in and started telling everyone things like 'Jay is a girl. I went to elementary school with her.' Jay wasn't in the same classroom with us but the information spread like wildfire. 

I didn't join in on it but I remember being very confused by the whole concept. I didn't realize that there was a difference between sex and gender so I wasn't sure of what to call him in terms of pronouns. When I went home that day I asked my mom about it, but at this point in time we had just recently moved to the US from a 3rd world country so my mom wasn't able to educate me on the subject either as those aren't things that are talked about back home. Basically people back there are extremely closed minded when it comes to the subject (even more so than in the US)

My mom wasn't closed minded like the people back home, but at the same time she had no information to educate me with. She did tell me that if Jay introduced himself as a he then I should respect him and refer to him using male pronouns. She also advised me against telling other people about Jay's biological sex and that the choice to tell someone was his and nobody else's. I didn't worry much about Jay's gender after this but I was still pretty uninformed about the whole subject.

The next year Jay didn't show up for school, he had transferred to another Middle School because of all of the bullying. I didn't see him again until High School. By then I was a lot more knowledgeable of LGBT issues, but I still didn't know enough about trans issues even though I was a bit more educated than I had been years earlier. I do remember that I felt sorry for him when I saw him again because he seemed like such a sad person, he had gotten into trouble with the law too so every time I saw him I wondered about what was going inside of his mind. I think it was around that point that something really clicked in my head and I realized that Jay wasn't hurting anyone, and that it wasn't fair for him to suffer just because others didn't understand that he was being himself. Not that I had thought that he was hurting anyone before or that he deserved any of the ridicule, but I had just been so concerned with what to call him that I hadn't stopped to realize that he was a person just like me.

Now I'm 24 years old and I've met my fair share of transgender people. Two of them are very close friends of mine, best friends even. So they've educated me a lot on the subject and I've educated my parents also. I still get a little embarrassed when I think of how I used to see the world, but I think that it is important to share these sorts of stories. A lot of transphobia and homophobia comes out of ignorance so I like to remind people that others can change.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 1, 2016)

It hasn't really changed, I've never thought it was a big deal & I've always had gay friends.  Who people choose to love is no one else's business


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 1, 2016)

Jarrad said:


> ..no it's not?
> 
> I don't even know what cishet is but I can tell you the comment that guy made wasn't "cisheterophobic" lol



lol how can u say something isnt cisheterophobic when u dont even kno what cishet is. wat a cretin


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Jun 1, 2016)

Glad I read this so I know who not to befriend on here.
Idk if being a person belonging to the LGBT community affected it but my view has always been the same. There's literally nothing wrong with it. Gay people are no more weird and obnoxious than straight people, there is nothing that differentiates them from me and you except who they sleep with and love. They're humans like us. I grew up with Jehovahs witness parents, who are now split, but my mother never forced any belief on me. She's made it clear ahe doesn't think we deserve children and stupid **** but she has gay friends and doesn't let her religious views affect friendships, she always says as long as she doesn't have to hear about what goes on she doesn't care. I've also never came out as being polyamorous or interested in both sexes because I know as much as she loves me it would bother her. 
And yeah, I will admit I was really ****ing annoyed when all these specific terms started being used to define what you are, who/what you identify as because people were identifying as lampshades and ridiculous things, but I do love the awareness it has brought, and how much help its been for people like me who never understood there was others like myself, and words I could use to express who I am simpler.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 1, 2016)

BongoTheElf said:


> it is LITERALLY cisheterophobic and means you hate CISHETS...........



down w the cis 
make it illegal for heteros to marry
[that oraclw from animal crossing voice] YEEEEEEEE

nah but srsly i love when cishets accuse others of being cishetphobic it's my fav thing

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jared:3 said:


> Omg I would so date this guy who made the thread



xer is a girl tho .. ):

- - - Post Merge - - -

also @ pocky damn those middle school kids should **** off. i hope jay is doing alright now smh


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Jun 1, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> down w the cis
> make it illegal for heteros to marry
> [that oraclw from animal crossing voice] YEEEEEEEE
> 
> nah but srsly i love when cishets accuse others of being cishetphobic it's my fav thing


Im not getting in the middle but I am misinformed so just to clarify, cishet means that (pardon my lack of good/better words pls) you identify as the sex you were born and you're straight right? Making cisheterophobic mean that you' have a phobia of cis het people?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seriously I hope Jay is ok too lol **** those people, I wouldn't have let that fly, I'm psycho


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellyjan3 said:


> Im not getting in the middle but I am misinformed so just to clarify, cishet means that (pardon my lack of good/better words pls) you identify as the sex you were born and you're straight right? Making cisheterophobic mean that you' have a phobia of cis het people?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Seriously I hope Jay is ok too lol **** those people, I wouldn't have let that fly, I'm psycho



yyp cishet means cis ppl who are hetero
and cisphobia/heterophobia/cishetphobia dont exist lmao it's just cishets being offended that lgbtq+ ppl want equal rights


----------



## Cudon (Jun 1, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> down w the cis
> make it illegal for heteros to marry
> [that oraclw from animal crossing voice] YEEEEEEEE
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but if cishet means what I think it means... why wouldn't cishets be allowed to accuse others of cishetphobia or whatever. By that logic black people would not be allowed to call others out on being phobic about black ppl cuz theyre black themselves? Your logic is confusing me..

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> yyp cishet means cis ppl who are hetero
> and cisphobia/heterophobia/cishetphobia dont exist lmao it's just cishets being offended that lgbtq+ ppl want equal rights


You don't have to put down other people when trying to get equality though. It kinda devalues what you're doing actually, since it shows immaturity and contradicts the belief of wanting equality. If you want equality please treat everyone equally in the first place.


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Jun 1, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> yyp cishet means cis ppl who are hetero
> and cisphobia/heterophobia/cishetphobia dont exist lmao it's just cishets being offended that lgbtq+ ppl want equal rights



Ooo okay i see now, glad I asked. I didn't catch onto the phobia thing being a joke haha, kind of like reverse racism isn't real. 
Its okie they can hate, there's a reason the rainbow is often associated with lgbtq+ bc we're beautiful n awesome and they get no color bc.... Yea they suck hehe


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

this thread is so cringey we should stop making lgbtqa+ threads


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Jun 1, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I'm sorry but if cishet means what I think it means... why wouldn't cishets be allowed to accuse others of cishetphobia or whatever. By that logic black people would not be allowed to call others out on being phobic about black ppl cuz theyre black themselves? Your logic is confusing me..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



So.... What about when straight people brutually mutilated, murdered, socially outcasted, institutionalized, (and still continue to) "neutered", and other grusome things to the lgbt community? Was that immature or nah because for whatever reason we're still rolling with it?? Sorry but your logic fails me. The lgbt community has been struggling forever. When did straight people ever get harrassed and tortured for being straight? Oh yeah, never. When you're constantly put down for who you love you tell me you'll be nice about it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 1, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> yyp cishet means cis ppl who are hetero
> and cisphobia/heterophobia/cishetphobia dont exist lmao it's just cishets being offended that lgbtq+ ppl want equal rights



it's when transhomos like urself make generalising derogatory comments about a group of people (in this case cishets) and think it's acceptable cuz ur a transhomo


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Jun 1, 2016)

focus said:


> this thread is so cringey we should stop making lgbtqa+ threads



Seriously. Too many trolls and 12 year olds who antagonize and are just ignorant.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellyjan3 said:


> So.... What about when straight people brutually mutilated, murdered, socially outcasted, institutionalized, (and still continue to) "neutered", and other grusome things to the lgbt community? Was that immature or nah because for whatever reason we're still rolling with it?? Sorry but your logic fails me. The lgbt community has been struggling forever. When did straight people ever get harrassed and tortured for being straight? Oh yeah, never. When you're constantly put down for who you love you tell me you'll be nice about it.



o boy im rly feeling the cishet guilt here, im also a man so theres the patriarchial guilt. so glad im not white tho, i'd probably kill myself from generations of built up white guilt if i was


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Jun 1, 2016)

Wat are u even saying lol


----------



## Cudon (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellyjan3 said:


> So.... What about when straight people brutually mutilated, murdered, socially outcasted, institutionalized, (and still continue to) "neutered", and other grusome things to the lgbt community? Was that immature or nah because for whatever reason we're still rolling with it?? Sorry but your logic fails me. The lgbt community has been struggling forever. When did straight people ever get harrassed and tortured for being straight? Oh yeah, never. When you're constantly put down for who you love you tell me you'll be nice about it.


You're generalizing though. Not all people do this and the people who do are in the wrong for being so immature and close-minded. Besides not all straight people should have to pay for what some individuals do. And to add the equality for lgbt is a work in progress and as far as I'm aware it's doing much better than it was 20yrs ago.

 Also putting down straight people as lesser beings for not being special like lgbt people is harassment. I understand that theres some privilege bull**** going around that makes it more ''okay'' for a ''less privileged person'' to put down ''more privileged people'' but please understand that this goes entirely against the idea of equality and justifying it with saying **** like ''you cant be racist against white people" does not make it any less wrong.

And anyway two wrongs doesn't make a right. You won't get your equality by acting like ****s towards the people youre asking it from. Oh and to add there are plenty of things people are put down about, not just sexuality.


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Jun 1, 2016)

Im privileged and white so idk where you pulled the skin color and gender card from. I dont care what you are but what I do care about is if your ignorant. Which you seem to be. So i'm gonna politely leave now ty


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellyjan3 said:


> Wat are u even saying lol



i mean u believe reverse racism isnt real, good stuff. apparently being part of some special snowflake oppressed category gives u carte blanche preach ur own form of hate and prejudice


----------



## Cudon (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellyjan3 said:


> Im privileged and white so idk where you pulled the skin color and gender card from. I dont care what you are but what I do care about is if your ignorant. Which you seem to be. So i'm gonna politely leave now ty


....? Are you answering to me or?


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Jun 1, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> You're generalizing though. Not all people do this and the people who do are in the wrong for being so immature and close-minded. Besides not all straight people should have to pay for what some individuals do. And to add the equality for lgbt is a work in progress and as far as I'm aware it's doing much better than it was 20yrs ago.
> 
> Also putting down straight people as lesser beings for not being special like lgbt people is harassment. I understand that theres some privilege bull**** going around that makes it more ''okay'' for a ''less privileged person'' to put down ''more privileged people'' but please understand that this goes entirely against the idea of equality and justifying it with saying **** like ''you cant be racist against white people" does not make it any less wrong.
> 
> And anyway two wrongs doesn't make a right. You won't get your equality by acting like ****s towards the people youre asking it from. Oh and to add there are plenty of things people are put down about, not just sexuality.



When did I ever put down anyone?
Being gay has NEVER been socially accepted, being straight has. Get the **** over it, poor you feeling attacked. 
I don't care what anyone's sexual orientation is, doesn't change my level of respect I give them. Don't go accusing me when I have said NOTHING. And I'm not generalizing anyone? I said straight bc who tf else does that **** to lgbt people?? Not us thats for sure.

Pls tell me how I am generalizing when straight people are the ones who do those things? Gay people don't kill people for being gay. Thanks b

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> ....? Are you answering to me or?



That wasnt to u lol


----------



## Cudon (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellyjan3 said:


> When did I ever put down anyone?
> Being gay has NEVER been socially accepted, being straight has. Get the **** over it, poor you feeling attacked.
> I don't care what anyone's sexual orientation is, doesn't change my level of respect I give them. Don't go accusing me when I have said NOTHING. And I'm not generalizing anyone? I said straight bc who tf else does that **** to lgbt people?? Not us thats for sure.


I don't feel attacked though? And it's generalization to say that all white/cis/straight whatever people should pay for the actions of a few. Being gay is going to become socially accepted though and that's good, however the fact that it's not doesn't mean its okay to put down straight people.


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Jun 1, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> i mean u believe reverse racism isnt real, good stuff. apparently being part of some special snowflake oppressed category gives u carte blanche preach ur own form of hate and prejudice



Uh. No. 
You're reaching. I never said anything about race until you did buddy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And i dont hate straight people. Never said I did so idk where you're getting all of this. Make sure you keep your google side tab up, wouldnt wanna mis use any of those fancy words u love cramming together to sound more intelligent.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellyjan3 said:


> So.... What about when straight people brutually mutilated, murdered, socially outcasted, institutionalized, (and still continue to) "neutered", and other grusome things to the lgbt community? Was that immature or nah because for whatever reason we're still rolling with it?? Sorry but your logic fails me. The lgbt community has been struggling forever. When did straight people ever get harrassed and tortured for being straight? Oh yeah, never. When you're constantly put down for who you love you tell me you'll be nice about it.



You mean the people who are no longer on this earth? You don't judge the son for what the dad did.
When were cis people harassed? Ever heard of tumblr? lmao.


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellyjan3 said:


> Uh. No.
> You're reaching. I never said anything about race until you did buddy.



he was giving you an example of what you were doing here aha race isnt the main topic here but it looks like thats what you want it to be


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Jun 1, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I don't feel attacked though? And it's generalization to say that all white/cis/straight whatever people should pay for the actions of a few. Being gay is going to become socially accepted though and that's good, however the fact that it's not doesn't mean its okay to put down straight people.




I didnt say anyone should pay for anything??? Like are you srsly just trying to start a fight? I replied to one thing that wasn't part of my own conversation.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm done y'all are wack and I can't keep up lmao. gnight


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 1, 2016)

Mellyjan3 said:


> When did I ever put down anyone?
> Being gay has NEVER been socially accepted, being straight has. Get the **** over it, poor you feeling attacked.
> I don't care what anyone's sexual orientation is, doesn't change my level of respect I give them. Don't go accusing me when I have said NOTHING. And I'm not generalizing anyone? I said straight bc who tf else does that **** to lgbt people?? Not us thats for sure.
> 
> ...



it's funny cuz much of the hate actually comes from within the lgbt community. issues between trans ppl and gay ppl. i hear about gay men having a go at lesbian women. and vice versa. and both groups picking at the bi's as well since "they're not committed, nobody likes someone who has a finger in many pies" and nobody likes the trans. u even have cliques forming, cis lesbians here, gay transmen over there, oh ur middle class? u get ur own group too. it's like the lgbt community has gotten too big and ppl no longer feel special so they need to categorise themselves once more

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mellyjan3 said:


> Uh. No.
> You're reaching. I never said anything about race until you did buddy.



hello??



Mellyjan3 said:


> Ooo okay i see now, glad I asked. I didn't catch onto the phobia thing being a joke haha, *kind of like reverse racism isn't real. *
> Its okie they can hate, there's a reason the rainbow is often associated with lgbtq+ bc we're beautiful n awesome and they get no color bc.... Yea they suck hehe


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 1, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I'm sorry but if cishet means what I think it means... why wouldn't cishets be allowed to accuse others of cishetphobia or whatever. By that logic black people would not be allowed to call others out on being phobic about black ppl cuz theyre black themselves? Your logic is confusing me..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



do u actually believe in reverse oppression because Oh My God

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> it's when transhomos like urself make generalising derogatory comments about a group of people (in this case cishets) and think it's acceptable cuz ur a transhomo



well "transhomo" is offensive af but ok be an offended cishet if u want 2


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 1, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> do u actually believe in reverse oppression because Oh My God
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



1. any group of ppl can oppress another group of ppl. take for example white farmers in zimbabwe harrassed, attacked and even killed with the support of the mugabe government

2. how is transhomo any more offensive than cishet?


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 1, 2016)

anyways i love being a cishetphobe it's my fav hobby

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> 1. any group of ppl can oppress another group of ppl. take for example white farmers in zimbabwe harrassed, attacked and even killed with the support of the mugabe government
> 
> 2. how is transhomo any more offensive than cishet?



im dying 
do you honestly, as a cis person, feel oppressed by trans ppl. how???? in what ways?????? lmaoooo
2. transhomo is homophobic and transphobic . it includes slurs ("homo" is a slur) and is downgrading. also it's not inclusive. lgbtq+ ppl arent "transhomos"
cishet isnt a slut and you are srsly just looking for something o be offended about


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> well "transhomo" is offensive af but ok be an offended cishet if u want 2



please explain why transhomo is offensive i would love to know

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> anyways i love being a cishetphobe it's my fav hobby
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



"homo" as in homosexual and "het" as in heterosexual get ur head out of ur ass mate


----------

